# تدعيم ابنية ما بعد الزلزال وتشكل تشققات المفصل اللدن - seismic retrofit of Building



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 أبريل 2015)

*seismic retrofit of Building 
* *◆ Seismic Retrofit for Reinforced-concrete &
Steel structural buildings*

- تدعيم واصلاح الأبنية والمنشآت الخرسانية والفولاذية بعد الزلزال
1- حالة قوة وشدة الزلزال اصغر من القوى التصميمية
2- حالة قوة وشدة الزلزال تساوي القوى التصميمية
3- حالة قوة وشدة الزلزال مدمرة واكبر من القوى التصميمية

- نوع الأضراار على البناء وامكانية الاصلاح والترميم والتدعيم
1 - حالة المرونة وقبل تشكل المفاصل اللدنة
2- حالة اللدونة وتشكل المفاصل
3- حالة التصدع والانهيار ومابعد اللدونة

- انواع الجمل المقاومة للزلازل ومواد تدعيم وتأهيل الأبنية قبل الزلازل
1-زرع جدران قصية واطارات خرسانية
2-زرع عناصر فولاذية واطارات تكتيف وتسنيد المنشأ
3- زرع مخمدات زالزالية تخميد وامتصاص طاقة الزلزال




























































































































تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 أبريل 2015)

موضوع رائع ويستحق التثبيت

د يوسف هل ممكن أن تذكر لنا أهم المراجع والأكواد التى يمكن الرجوع إليها لتصميم مثل هذه الأعمال

مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لك على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 أبريل 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> موضوع رائع ويستحق التثبيت
> 
> د يوسف هل ممكن أن تذكر لنا أهم المراجع والأكواد التى يمكن الرجوع إليها لتصميم مثل هذه الأعمال
> مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لك على هذا الموضوع المميز



اهم المراجع؛
انظر الملفات المرفقة

Download Example of application of Aoki seismic retrofit method.pdf at #4shared - http://www.4shared.com/office/FP4De03Uba/Example_of_application_of_Aoki.html 

Download handbook_Retrofit of Structures.pdf at #4shared - http://www.4shared.com/office/s77mtJJIce/handbook_Retrofit_of_Structure.html …
فيدو
Retrofitting old buildings to make them earthquake safe - Georgia Tech News Center http://www.news.gatech.edu/2014/10/20/retrofitting-old-buildings-make-them-earthquake-safe#.VSZR6RC8cpU.twitter


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 أبريل 2015)

المخمدات الزلزالية وأنواعها في تخميد وتشتيت الطاقة الزلزالية 

- يعتبر العزل الزلزالي من احدى 
الطرق الهامة والفعالة في تأهيل الأبنية 
لمقاومة الزلازل وتدعيمها 
- يختلف نوع المخمد الزلزالي 
وفق نوعه ومواصفته الى مكان موقعة 
في المنشأفهو لا يمنع ولايوقف قوة الزلزال 
بل يخفف من شدته باامتصاص 
وتشتيت طاقة الزلزال الى تقليل التشوهات 
والانحرافات في المبني لتصبح 
مقبولة وضمن المسموح وفق الكودات 
- يمكن تقسيم انواع المخمدات وطريقة 
تشتيت قوة الزلزال وفق: 
- مخمدات تعتمد على انضغاط المواد 
اللزجة داخل السلندر 
- مخمدات تعمل بالاحتكاك بين عناصر الوصلة 
- مخمدات تعتمد على مرونة ومطاوعة عنصر 
الوصل بين العناصر 
وزيادة في الايضاح وشرح انواع هذة 
المخمدات وطريقة عملها في امتصاص 
وتشتيت الطاقةوذلك بالاطلاع على الورقة 
المرفقة 
- يمكن مشاهدة فيدو عن طريقة 
عمل مخمدات الاحتكاك 

حماية الزلزالية للمبنى باستخدام مخمدات احتكاك مع مقلوب ...:

 [url]https://youtu.be/S2lZkbGq3Nc [/URL]عبر @ يوتيوب 


تحياتى
























































































































































































الاحتكاك damper- مخمدات صلات احتكاكية تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 أبريل 2015)

العزل الزلزالي والمخمدات الزلزالية

الملف :
Download Seismic Dampers..pdf at #4shared -

http://www.4shared.com/office/Cb0byoQtba/Seismic_Dampers.html


----------



## هشام رمزى دسوقى (12 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا موضوع شيق وعندى قصور فى هذا الموضوع ولكن عندى استفسار كيفية تعريف damper وغيره كما ذكرت اعلاه فى برامج التصميم مثل etabs اى اقصد كيفية تمثيلهم فى برنامج التصميم


----------



## بشارعرب (12 أبريل 2015)

نأمل من الدكتور يوسف أو من لدية خبرة في دراسة المباني بطريقة التحليل اللاخطي (Pushover analysis) على أحد البرامج الإنشائية وكيفية التحقق من المفاصل اللدنة التي تتشكل في عقد (وصلات ) الأعمدة مع الكمرات وإكيفية تمثيل المخمدات في البرنامج أن يوافينا بكيفية إدخال المعطيات ومعالجة النتائج لإغناء الموضوع نظرا لأهميته ولكي لا يقتصر الموضوع على الجانب النظري فقط وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 أبريل 2015)

هشام رمزى دسوقى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا فعلا موضوع شيق وعندى قصور فى هذا الموضوع ولكن عندى استفسار كيفية تعريف damper وغيره كما ذكرت اعلاه فى برامج التصميم مثل etabs اى اقصد كيفية تمثيلهم فى برنامج التصميم



المخمدات الزلزالية وعناصر الربط اللاخطية

- من برنامج ايتاب يمكن تمثيل المخمد damper
لتخميد الاهتزازات او العزل الززالي على اساس NLLINK
- من لوحة البرنامج define link property
يجب ادخال نوع المخمد ومواصفاته وحمولات التخميد
ثم عمل assign joint link property
وتحديد مكان وموقع المخمدات
- ملف يشرح انواع المخمدات damper باستعمال ايتاب

- برنامج ساب المخمدات الزلزالية*Fast Nonlinear Analysis: Watch & Learn*



2 minutes ago
SAP2000 - 29 Fast Nonlinear Analysis: Watch & Learn: https://youtu.be/ufbFG9e4yjU


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 أبريل 2015)

المخمدات الزلزالية وعناصر الربط اللاخطية​1- مخمدات اهتزازية بشكل قطري 
تصل بين اعمدة الاطارات
2- مخمدات عزل قواعد الأساسات

ميثال وتطبيق وتصميم خطوة خطوة برنامج ساب2000
نفس طريقة برنامج ايتاب

SAP2000 - 29 Fast Nonlinear Analysis: Watch & Learn: https://youtu.be/ufbFG9e4yjU

*Pall Friction Dampers Video*
مخمدات زلزالية احتكاكية
 
Pall Friction Dampers Video: https://youtu.be/Pkhfy8AsRxo


----------



## ezzeldien8 (16 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله من علمه...ياريت لو شرح مبسط لطريقة pushover analysis و ازاي اعرف ان المفصل اللدن هيتشكل في الكمره ام العمود؟؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 أبريل 2015)

* push - over*
- دراسة تحليلة لاخطية تظهر تطور دخول اطارات
المنشأ من المرحلة المرنة الى اللدنة مع ثبات الوزن
الميت والتغير التدريجي للحمولات الزلزالية مقابل
التغيرات والانتقالات
وتشكل وتموضع المفاصل اللدنة وذلك بعد الانتهاء
من التحليل وتصميم مقاطع وتسليح العناصر
- لكن غير معتمدة من الكودات في الوقت الحاضر
ويكفي العمل وفق ما جاء في الكود لتحديد موقع المفصل
- بعض الكودات حددت مواقع المفصل اللدن على الواقع
للمنشأ حيث يمكن تطبيق اشتراطات المقطع المتشقق
ومتطلبات تشكل المفصل اللدن
في هذه الأماكن؛
1- جميع كمرات الاطارات وعلى كامل ارتفاع البناء
وعلى اطراف عقدة الوصل بين العامود والكمرة في حال
الإطار الخاص ومقاوم للعزوم
2- في اعمدة الإطار المقاوم للعزوم الطابق الأرضي فقط
حيث اتصال العامود بقاعدة الأساس
3- في جدران القص الخاصة وعند قاعدة الأساس
وحتى امتداد h/6 من ارتفاع الجدار ولا يقل عن Lw
من طول الجدار في المسقط
-4 يعتبر المقطع متشقق في هذه الأمكنة ولا تساهم
الخرسانة بمقاومة القص
5- يمكن من البرنامج معرفة اماكن وتشكل المفصل
اللدن وذلك بعد اجراء تحليل (pushover)
واتباع خطوات الشرح بالتفصيل وفق البرنامج
والملف المرفق:​_
push-over analysis technique for performance-based design of building frameworks subject to earthquake loading. The technique is based on the conventional displacement method of elastic analysis. Through the use of a ‘plasticity-factor’ that measures the degree of plastification, the standard elastic and geometric stiffness matrices for frame elements (beams, columns, etc.) are progressively modified to account for nonlinear elastic–plastic behavior 
under constant gravity loads and incrementally increasing lateral loads. The behavior model accounts for material inelasticity due to both single and combined stress states, and provides the ability to monitor the progressive plastification of frame elements and structural systems under increasing intensity of earthquake ground motion 
_







الملفات المرفقة





PUSH OVER ETABS.pdf‏ (1,022.0 كيلوبايت, 34 مشاهدات)
​


----------



## tarek elattar (16 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم
اذا كان نظام المخمدات الزلزالية له مزايا عظيمة حيث الزلزال عن المبنى
فهل له اضرار انشائية
فهل له تكاليف صيانة ضرورية دورية


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 أبريل 2015)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا كان نظام المخمدات الزلزالية له مزايا عظيمة حيث الزلزال عن المبنى
> فهل له اضرار انشائية
> فهل له تكاليف صيانة ضرورية دورية



- كما رأينا سابقا المخمدات لا تمنع الزلزال بل تقلل 
من شدته ومقدار الازاحة
- وغالبا المخمدات الزلزالية تستعمل مع الأبنية
الهامة والخاصة الأثرية والنووية
والحساسة من الانتقالات والاهتزازات الكبيرة
وكلفتها نسبيا باهظة تقربيا 5% من الكلفة الكلية
- ومخمدات الاحتكاك التي تعتمد على وصلات الصفائح
والبراغي والمعرضة للعوامل الجوية والتمدد الحراري
تحتاج الى مراقبة وصيانةدورية لتأمين حركة الصفائح
ونظافة سطوح التماس من الصدأ والأوساخ
- لكن المخمدات المغلقة والت تعتمد على لزوجة وانضغاط
السوائل فهي الأفضل لا تتأثر بالعوامل المناخية ولا تحتاج
صيانة دورية ويجب استبداها نتيجة عيب او خطأمن التصنيع
او عند وجود تهريب للسائل
- وأفضل انواع المخمدات هي مخمدات العزل الزلزالي الكامل
لقواعد الأساسات 
- حيث تكون هي الوسيط لعزل البناءعن التربة ومنعانتقال 
الاهتزاز الى المنشأ
وافضلها المساند المطاطية نيوبرين المقواة بصفائح فولاذية 
حيث تقاوم القوى الأفقيةالزالية بالاضافة الى الحمولات الشاقولية
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 أبريل 2015)

Inelastic static analysis of a structure
push over analysis Example
ميثال عملي لتحليل وشرح خطوات التصميم
التي يقوم بها البرنامج
- ميثال محلول خطوة خطوة
يظهر ويشرح بالتفصيل خطوات عملية push over
التي يقوم بها البرنامج وكيفة الحصول على تشكل
المفاصل اللدنة وزيادة الحمولات الزلزالية لمخطط المثلث
القاعدي تدريجيا مع ثبات الحمولات الرأسية
وحساب عزم الحمولات والزلازل M ومقارنته
مع العزم المقاوم Myeild حتى الوصول الى كامل 
قوى القص القاعدي وتشكل المفاصل
انظر الميثال:









































ميثال خطوة خطوة بالتفصيل
- تطبيق تحليل push over 
بناء اطارات 3 طوابق






- الفرضيات اللازمة لاجراء تحليل push over
1- من اجل حمولات رأسية ميتة وحية ثابتة
وفق التركيب؛ 1DL+0.3LL
2- التركيب الزلزالي :
وفق حمولات المثلث القاعدي الزلزالي
1.0DL+0.3LL+1.0 EQ






- مقاطع الأعمدة والكمرات والتسليح




- مخطط العزم المقاوم للعناصر
والانحراف والدوران








- تحليل اطار مع حمولاته الشاقولية
وحصته من القص القاعدي
ومقارنة العزم المقاوم Myield مع العزم
المتواجد M وتشكل اول مفصل لدن
عندما Myield= +- 5%M انظر الجدول




- زيادة الحمولة الزلزالية بمقدار معين
حيث يزاد العزم المطبق ونقارنه مع
قيمة العزم المقاوم كما في الجدول








- زيادة قوى القص
وتشكل مفاصل جديدة


----------



## بشارعرب (18 أبريل 2015)

شكر جزيل للدكتور يوسف على هذا الموضوع الشيق والترتيب الجاري للمعلومات وهنا أود أن أطرح على حضرتكم التسائلات التالية:
- كيف يتم الحكم على نتائج التحليل والمفاصل اللدنة التي تظهر في الأعمدة أو الكمرات
- المفصل اللدن في حال ظهوره في الأعمدة ماالعمل (هل أزيد من مقطع العمود وأخفف من مقطع الكمرة ليظهر المفصل في الكمرة وليس العمود)
- تشكل المفصل في الكمرات هل هو مسموح أم لا وفي حال كان مسموح فما هي نسبة السماحية بالنسبة لكامل عدد الكمرات في الطابق أو المبنى
- هل يطرا أي تغير على تراكيب الأحمال التصميمية؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 أبريل 2015)

بشارعرب قال:


> شكر جزيل للدكتور يوسف على هذا الموضوع الشيق والترتيب الجاري للمعلومات وهنا أود أن أطرح على حضرتكم التسائلات التالية:
> - كيف يتم الحكم على نتائج التحليل والمفاصل اللدنة التي تظهر في الأعمدة أو الكمرات
> - المفصل اللدن في حال ظهوره في الأعمدة ماالعمل (هل أزيد من مقطع العمود وأخفف من مقطع الكمرة ليظهر المفصل في الكمرة وليس العمود)
> - تشكل المفصل في الكمرات هل هو مسموح أم لا وفي حال كان مسموح فما هي نسبة السماحية بالنسبة لكامل عدد الكمرات في الطابق أو المبنى
> - هل يطرا أي تغير على تراكيب الأحمال التصميمية؟



- يبدأ المفصل بالتشكل عندما عزم الحمولات المتواجد على المقطع Mu
تقريبا يساوي العزم او طاقة المقطع في بدء الدخول في المرحلة اللدنة Myield
او يمكن القول عندما يصل اجهاد الفولاذ في المقطع الى حد المرونة fy
انظر الجدول الأحمر وتشكل المفصل عندما 49=49.58
- تشكل المفصل في العامود يعني العامود سوف يتشقق ويجب تصميم
مقطعه على عزم مقاوم اكبر من المتواجد من الحمولات بمقدارMu1.25
وتبقى مقاومته في المجال المرن وتحقيق شرط العامود الصلب 
والجائز الضعيف
- في الكمرة لا يتشكل اكثر من مفصلان في العقد على اطراف الأعمدة
ويجب ان تتشكل مفاصل لدنة على جميع الكمرات للبناء ولكامل الارتفاع
- عند بدء تشكل المفصل اللدن مهما زادت الحمولات الشاقولية والزلزالية
لا تزاد الاجهادات من القص والانعطاف
بل تزداد الانتقالات حتى بلوغ التطاول في مقطع تسليح
الفولاذ حد السيلان والانقطاع ثم الانهيار
- لذلك عند التصميم على الزلازل نحن نصمم على قيمية مخفضة بالعامل R
تبقي المقطع يعمل في مجال المرونة والباقي يقاوم في المجال اللدن
لكن المقطع يجب ان يدخل منطقة اللدونة بتشكل المفصل اللدن ويقاوم باقي
الحمولة الزلزالية بدون تخفيض بالعامل R 
معتمدين على نظرية عند دخول المقطع في المنطقة اللدنة مهما زادت الحمولات
الخارجية لا تزداد الاجهادات بل تبقى ثابتة وتزاد الانتقالات فقط
تشتت وتمتص طاقة الزلازال
- تشكل المفاصل اللدنة مطلوب فقط 
في حال اطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم
وفي حال جدران قصية خاصة تحقق اشتراطات
تشكل المفصل اللدن.
تحياتي


----------



## بشارعرب (29 أبريل 2015)

معظم التصاميم التي يقوم بها المهندسون في بلادنا يتم اعتماد التحليل الخطي سواءً في التصميم أو في تدعيم المباني فمتى يكون التحليل بطريقة Pushover واجب في حال عدم وجود مخمدات وما هو الإختلاف في النتائج في حالة التحليل الخطي مقارنة مع التحليل اللاخطي وكيف يتم التعامل أثناء التصميم وتفريد التسليح في المناطق التي ظهر فيها مفاصل لدنة، نطمع منكم يادكتور يوسف التوسع في هذا الموضوع بشكل أكبر إن أمكن فالموضوع شيق ويستحق المتابعة والتوسع ليزداد وضوحاً


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (30 أبريل 2015)

بشارعرب قال:


> معظم التصاميم التي يقوم بها المهندسون في بلادنا يتم اعتماد التحليل الخطي سواءً في التصميم أو في تدعيم المباني فمتى يكون التحليل بطريقة Pushover واجب في حال عدم وجود مخمدات وما هو الإختلاف في النتائج في حالة التحليل الخطي مقارنة مع التحليل اللاخطي وكيف يتم التعامل أثناء التصميم وتفريد التسليح في المناطق التي ظهر فيها مفاصل لدنة، نطمع منكم يادكتور يوسف التوسع في هذا الموضوع بشكل أكبر إن أمكن فالموضوع شيق ويستحق المتابعة والتوسع ليزداد وضوحاً



- معظم التصاميم التي يقوم بها المهندسون في بلادنا 
تتم وفق الكود الذي يحدد متى يمكن التصميم وفق التحليل
الستاتيكي الخطي والتحليل الديناميكي اللاخطي 
والكود اعطى اشتراطات ومتطلبات التحليل الستاتيكي
من حيث الارتفاع الأعظمي او تواجد حالات عدم الانتظام 
في الشكل والمسقط الفقي والرأسي
- حيث التحليل الستاتيكي تقريبي *و يعتمد على تحويل القوى
الزلزالية الديناميكية إلى قوى أفقية استاتيكية مكافئة تؤثر
على المبنى بالاتجاه الأفقي وفق المحاور الرئيسية للمبنى .* 
التحليل الديناميكي او اللاخطي
هو نوع من التحليل الإنشائي الذي يدرس سلوك المنشآت 
المعرضة لأحمال ديناميكية، والتي تتضمن أحمال الزلازل
- أي منشأ يتعرض لحمل ديناميكي وعن طريق التحليل اللاخطي
يتم إيجاد الإنتقالات والجهود في المنشأ مع الاستعانة بمحني طيف
الاستجابة spectrum
والتحليل النمطي (modal analysis)
- الحمل الاستاتيكي هو الحمل الذي تحدث فيه تغيرات ببطئ شديد. 
الحمل الديناميكي هو الحمل الذي تتغير شدته أو اتجاهه أو نقطة
تطبيقه بسرعة مع الزمن. 
) وتتم المقارنة مع التواتر الطبيعي للمنشأt) natural frequency 
و عندما تكون فترة تطبيق الحمل طويلة بالمقارنة مع التواتر
الطبيعي لا حاجة عندها للتحليل الديناميكي
ويكتفى بالتحليل الإستاتيكي، ولكن عندما تصبح الحمولة المطبقة
قادرة على توليد تسارعات اكبر في الجملة تصبح عملية التحليل
الديناميكي لازمة.
أي تصبح التحريات الديناميكية ضرورية عندما يصبح تأثير 
قوى العطالة على التشوهاتوالإجهادات في المنشأ كبيراً 
وهذه القوى تنتج عن تغير التسارعات في كتل المنشأ بسبب 
الأحمال الديناميكية.
- حيث في الأبنية المرتفعة ما فوق 20 الطابق او مازاد عن 70 متر 
يجب عمل التحليلي الديناميكي
حيث يزاد التسارع في الطوابق العلوية عن السفلية لذلك في الأبنية العادية والارتفاعات اصغر من 70 متر
يكفي التحليل الستاتييكي كافي ولا حاجة للديناميكي حيث يبقى التسارع والدور الأساسي ثابت على كامل الارتفاع

- تحليل Pushover ليس واجبا وغير معتمد او غير مطلوب تحقيقه في الكود 
يكفي تطبيق اشتراطات الكود في تطبيقه وتحديد مكان تشكل المفصل اللدن
- طبعا طريقة Pushover هي طريقة صحيحة ومقبولة ولكن لا تغني عن التقيد بالكود
- Pushover تطبق حيث المطلوب من الجملة الانشائية ان تتشكل
فيها مفاصل لدنة واستمرار مقاومة العناصر في المجال اللدن
وهذا يتطلب فقط حالة اطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم او جدران
قصيىة خاصةولا يتطلب Pushover في حالات الاطارات العادية
او الجدران القصية العاديةولا الجمل القصية محدودة المطاوعة والممطولية
- مناطق وعقد المفاصل اللدنة لها اشتراطات خاصة بالتسليح
وتحقيق متراجحة العامود الصلب والجائز الضيعيف
الى ترتبيات حساب مقاومة العقدة الحدية من القص وعزوم الانحناء
بعد تصعيدها بعامل المقاومة الى تحقيق نسبب التسليح وتكثيف الأتاري
في العقدة وحولهاوكل هذا موجود في الكود الزلزالي ويمكن الرجوع اليه
كما في حال الحاجة الى توضيحات وتفصيل اكثر
-يمكن الرجوع الى مداخالات للزملاء لنفس الموضوع في الموقع
تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (14 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر للدكتور يوسف


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (16 مايو 2015)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وبارك الله فيكم 
يا دكتور يوسف​


----------



## tarek elattar (31 يوليو 2015)

وتتم المقارنة مع التواتر الطبيعي للمنشأt) natural frequency 
و عندما تكون فترة تطبيق الحمل طويلة بالمقارنة مع التواتر
الطبيعي لا حاجة عندها للتحليل الديناميكي
ويكتفى بالتحليل الإستاتيكي، ولكن عندما تصبح الحمولة المطبقة
قادرة على توليد تسارعات اكبر في الجملة تصبح عملية التحليل
الديناميكي لازمة.
ا

كيف ذلك​


----------



## tarek elattar (31 يوليو 2015)

وتتم المقارنة مع التواتر الطبيعي للمنشأt) natural frequency 
و عندما تكون فترة تطبيق الحمل طويلة بالمقارنة مع التواتر
الطبيعي لا حاجة عندها للتحليل الديناميكي
ويكتفى بالتحليل الإستاتيكي، ولكن عندما تصبح الحمولة المطبقة
قادرة على توليد تسارعات اكبر 
في الجملة تصبح عملية التحليل
الديناميكي لازمة.

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
كيف تتم المقارنة بالبرنامج
اوكيفية هذه الخطوة​


----------



## tarek elattar (31 يوليو 2015)

لماذا يزداد التسارع فى الاعلى اليس العكس هو الصحيح
اي كلما قل الارتفاع زاد التسارع


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (31 يوليو 2015)

tarek elattar قال:


> لماذا يزداد التسارع فى الاعلى اليس العكس هو الصحيح
> اي كلما قل الارتفاع زاد التسارع



- جاء في الكود الأبنية العالية التي ارتفاعها >70 متر
او ما يعادل 20 طابق تحتاج الى تحليل ديناميكي حيث الدور
في الطوابق العليا يختلف عن الطوابق السفلية وتهتز الطوابق
العلوية بتسارع اكثرودور اقل مما يعطي قوى قص وانتقالات اكبر
من الطوابق السفلية ودستور حساب الدور بالطريقة الستاتيكية
هو تقريبي وغير صحيح ويجب الحساب الديناميكي
​


----------



## tarek elattar (31 يوليو 2015)

وتتم المقارنة مع التواتر الطبيعي للمنشأt) natural frequency 
و عندما تكون فترة تطبيق الحمل طويلة بالمقارنة مع التواتر
الطبيعي لا حاجة عندها للتحليل الديناميكي
ويكتفى بالتحليل الإستاتيكي، ولكن عندما تصبح الحمولة المطبقة
قادرة على توليد تسارعات اكبر 
في الجملة تصبح عملية التحليل
الديناميكي لازمة.

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
كيف تتم المقارنة بالبرنامج
اوكيفية هذه الخطوة

​​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (31 يوليو 2015)

tarek elattar قال:


> وتتم المقارنة مع التواتر الطبيعي للمنشأt) natural frequency
> و عندما تكون فترة تطبيق الحمل طويلة بالمقارنة مع التواتر
> الطبيعي لا حاجة عندها للتحليل الديناميكي
> ويكتفى بالتحليل الإستاتيكي، ولكن عندما تصبح الحمولة المطبقة
> ...



- كما جاء في الكود اوما ذكرنا اعلاه سابقا
الأبنية العادية وذات الارتفاع اقل من 20 طابق لا تحتاج تحليل ديناميكي
ولكن في حال تم تطبيق التحليل الديناميكي اختياريا او في حال تواجد حالة
عدم انتظام في الشكل او الجملة الزلزالية
- فيجب عمل المقارنة بين التحليلين او كما رأينا سابقا
اجراء عملية المعايرة بين تحليل القص القاعدي الستاتيكي 
والتحليل الديناميكي
وتصعيد القص القاعدي الديناميكي بعمل مودفاير بحث لا يقل
عن 90% للأبنية المنتظمة و100% للأبنية الغير منتظمة
كما راينا سابقا في مداخلات التحليل الديناميكي وطيف الاستجابة
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 يناير 2016)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> _seismic retrofit of Building
> _ ◆ Seismic Retrofit for Reinforced-concrete &
> Steel structural buildings
> 
> ...


 يتبع

يمكن الاطلاع على كمالة الموضوع في الموقع
وآلية تشكل المفصل اللدن وخطوات تشقق البناء
والجملة القصية المقاومة وفق منحني الانتقالات
وفوة القص الفاعدي ودخول الجملة اقفصية
- مرحلة المرونة مرحلة الأمان دون تشققات 
- مرحلة مرونة لدونة تشققات غير ضارة في
العناصر الغير انشائية
- مرحلة اللدونة وتشققات ضارة في الجملة المقاومة للزلازل
واخلاء السكان واجراء التدعيم والتأهيل اللازم
- مرحلة ما بعد اللدونة وانهيار الجملة القصية والبناء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t565640.html


----------



## عدي عسل (10 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يناير 2016)

أقترح تثبيت الموضوع
وإعطاء فرصة أكبر للزملاء لطرح أسئلتهم ومناقشتها مع أستاذنا الجليل د يوسف 
جزاه الله خير الجزاء على هذا العمل الجليل
تقبلوا منى جميعا خالص تحياتى


----------



## parasismic (13 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم

ذكرت أستاذنا الفاضل أهمية استخدام المخمدات و العوازل الزلزالية في الحفاظ على سلامة الأبنية، فهل يمكن القول أنه بالامكان ضمان عدم حدوث تلدن في العناصر الأساسية باستخدامها؟ 

لماذا لا تتم الاستعانة بها لتفادي الأضرار و التشققات و بذلك تصميم بنايات ذات حماية عالية؟ 

هل هناك سلبيات متوقعة من استخدام العوازل الزلزالية؟ هل توجد موانع معينة من ادراج العوازل الزلزالية "isolation base"؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 يناير 2016)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ذكرت أستاذنا الفاضل أهمية استخدام المخمدات و العوازل الزلزالية في الحفاظ على سلامة الأبنية، فهل يمكن القول أنه بالامكان ضمان عدم حدوث تلدن في العناصر الأساسية باستخدامها؟
> 
> ...



- طبعا يمكن استعمال جميع أنواع العوازل والمخمدات
والتصميم على كامل قوة الزلزال دون الحاجة الى عمل
الجملة في المجال اللدن وعدم حدوث تشققات ولا داعي لتشكل
المفصل اللدن
حيث استعمال عوازل القواعد هو افضل أنواع عزل وتشتيت الزلازل
و المخمدات تشتت معظم طاقة وحركة اهتزاز الزلزال اسفل البناء
- هذا النوع من العزل يستعمل في الأبنية الهامة والحساسة
للتشققات والاهتزاز والانتقال الكبير 
- لا موانع لكل أنواع المخمدات لكنها مكلفة اقتصاديا
وتحتاج صيانة دورية
- لذلك في الأبنية السكنية ذات الارتفاعات العادية المتوسطة
والأبنية الهامة مثل المستشفيات وابنية الدفاع المدني
والتي لا تتحمل تواجد تشققات او نزوح واخلاء السكان
فيمكن التصميم على كامل قوة القص القاعدي
والبقاء في المجال المرن ولا يتطلب تشكل المفاصل
اللدنة وتشتيت قسم من قوة الزلزال وتشقق البناء
لذلك لا داعي للعزل الزلزالي ومخمدات ما عدا الأبنية
الخاصة والمميزة
تحياتي


----------



## ehab67 (15 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## struct-eng (30 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

